# Hot Dog Pizza



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone ever have it?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Negative. But you know, I like the sound of it....

When I start my own "Make Your Own Pizza" franchise, you can be the first to make the Hotdog Pizza...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Ughhhh, sorry but I don't find that appetizing in the least JeepGirl. If it ain't pepperoni, mushroom, hamburg, green peppers, and lots of garlic, then it won't be on a pizza (for me at least).


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL, a pizza purist Johnny....

Give me a Regina's pepperoni and a pitcher of Bud and I'm doing fine...
I don't even mind the 75 minute wait....


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> LOL, a pizza purist Johnny....
> 
> Give me a Regina's pepperoni and a pitcher of Bud and I'm doing fine...
> I don't even mind the 75 minute wait....


That's me man, I don't deviate from that formula at all! Drives my wife up the wall but I think I have her coming around to it. I just have to convince her that black olives don't belong on a pizza.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

I had it for the first time yesterday... its hot dog, mustard, onions... and it wasnt too bad. I think kraut would have made it better...

There were a few others around who tried it and was wondering what people thought.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Koz, I thought you liked cucumbers on your pizza?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, speaking of pizza let's toss out some preferred places.

I like Santarpios when I'm down that way, otherwise Sals


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> When I start my own "Make Your Own Pizza" franchise, you can be the first to make the Hotdog Pizza...


But Koz, what about people putting their hands into the 600 degree oven?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> But Koz, what about people putting their hands into the 600 degree oven?
> 
> 
> > Its all gonna be supervised....


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Never had it, but I bet my son would love it. He likes crazy combo's.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784]Koz said:


> But Koz, what about people putting their hands into the 600 degree oven?


IT'S ALL SUPERVISED MISCO!!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I had a cheeseburger pizza once a long time ago and it was fantastic. I haven't seen it any where since.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Shrimp scampi pizza is awesome.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rock said:


> I had a cheeseburger pizza once a long time ago and it was fantastic. I haven't seen it any where since.


With bacon! Seen that one around a lot. Just have them put crumbled hamburger on it like they would pepperoni.


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pineapple and ham was the choice for me years ago.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Santapio's & Brown Jug


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Jaycee said:


> mustard on a pizza? yuck!
> i favor buffalo chicken pizza, cheese, hawaiian, steak n cheese, and meatlovers
> and Town Spa in Stoughton has the best pizza ever


I would not mind the steak and Cheese if it had pizza sauce. The Philly from Dominos doesn't have any sauce. I once saw a scallop and clam pizza.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal's...........no competition!! Chicken and bacon, a real heart stopper!!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

There used to be a place around here years back that sold pb and j pizza. My kids liked it. I like chicken, broccoli, onion, spinach and mushroom w/extra cheese. There is so many different combos that taste great its hard to really pick a favorite.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Jaycee said:


> mustard on a pizza? yuck!
> i favor buffalo chicken pizza, cheese, hawaiian, steak n cheese, and meatlovers
> and Town Spa in Stoughton has the best pizza ever


I beg ta-diffa. Town Spa is good but for that area I would have to go with Lynwood's in Randolph.

I would try the hot dog pizza it sound compatible. I miss linguica on a pie. You can not find that stuff down here. I swear you have to be in either New England or Portugal to get it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Barbrady said:


> Town Spa is good but for that area I would have to go with Lynwood's in Randolph.


Lynwood's has fantastic bar pizza, but sometimes I'm not in the mood for that. Alumni Cafe & the Fowler House (both in Quincy) have great bar pizza also.



Barbrady said:


> I miss linguica on a pie. You can not find that stuff down here. I swear you have to be in either New England or Portugal to get it.


That's because half of Brazil is in New England.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Lynwood's has fantastic *bar pizza*, but sometimes I'm not in the mood for that. Alumni Cafe & the Fowler House (both in Quincy) have great bar pizza also.
> 
> That's because half of Brazil is in New England.


Thats another thing unheard of around here. When I go home I will either go to Lynwood's or Christos in Brockton. I tried a new one last time from Lynwood's that was not too bad considering...baked bean pizza.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Rock said:


> I had a cheeseburger pizza once a long time ago and it was fantastic. I haven't seen it any where since.


I think there is a place near Spencer that makes a Big Mac Pizza (or so a buddy tells me). Basically a cheeseburger pizza that is topped with lettuce and thousand island dressing after it's cooked... I guess it's good if you're pregnant, stoned, or trying to give yourself some type of heart attack.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

pineapple, ham and blue cheese. not bad, really 

Linwood is good , Bertucci's in Braintree also good and Supreme House of Pizza in Southie. they make a great special with everything on it


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Barbrady*  
_I miss linguica on a pie. You can not find that stuff down here. I swear you have to be in either New England or Portugal to get it._
That's because half of Brazil is in New England.

I thought Linquica was Portuguese????


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

JeepGirl said:


> Originally Posted by *Barbrady*
> _I miss linguica on a pie. You can not find that stuff down here. I swear you have to be in either New England or Portugal to get it._
> That's because half of Brazil is in New England.
> 
> I thought Linquica was Portuguese????


It is but also the official language of Brazil.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Korean hot dog pizza hut pizza!

Consertas in Providence, RI

Rose Red Pizza in Springfield, MA near the drunk tank

Some people like santuccis in norwood,I think it is nothing special very greasy


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

rg1283 said:


> Korean hot dog pizza hut pizza!


Yeah, but they use real "dog"..


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

JeepGirl said:


> I thought Linquica was Portuguese????


Brazil was a Portuguese colony for hundreds of years. If I remember my high school Western Civilization correctly, the government of Portugal actually took refuge in Brazil after Napolean invaded the Iberian peninsula.


----------

